
A Sex Pistols Concert Film Languished for Four Decades - SirLJ
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/22/arts/music/sex-pistols-documentary-doa-a-right-of-passage.html
======
WillPostForFood
If you have the slightest chance interest in the Sex Pistols, punk rock, or
even the story of how something small and sincere can shake up an industry and
culture, check out the documentary The Filth and The Fury. It covers some of
the same territory as DOA, but I think better captures the cultural and
economic stagnation in the 70s.

------
taude
Did I miss something in the article? It didn't make it clear as to where I
actually can see it or how...

Edit: I eventually went googling for it, and disappointed I need BlueRay/DVD
to view. It can't be hard to distribute digitally these days....

~~~
code_chimp
Amazon Video has it for purchase/rent: [https://www.amazon.com/D-Right-
Passage/dp/B078HV33TL/ref=sr_...](https://www.amazon.com/D-Right-
Passage/dp/B078HV33TL/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2)

------
Joeboy
Sharing this wonderful two minute '80s Japanese overview of British punk for
no real reason other than that I happened upon it the other day:
[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4ryjm](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4ryjm)

~~~
lovemenot
Not sure which language that is - Turkish maybe? - but it's definitely not
Japanese.

------
badcede
[https://dangerousminds.net/comments/crucial_punk_doc_doa_a_r...](https://dangerousminds.net/comments/crucial_punk_doc_doa_a_right_of_passage_finally_restored_for_a_hi_def_d)

------
baldfat
Wow the Sex Pistols a corporate created punk band aka the Nsync of punk. I
have no idea why anyone even cares about this band besides the horror and
evilness which is Sid Vicious (Edit I said Johnny Rotten but Im not far off).

"The Sex Pistols were the brainchild of young entrepreneur Malcolm McLaren."

Nothing drives my Punk Rock childhood crazy then people putting this corporate
fake band some honor. Rant over.

[https://www.rollingstone.com/music/artists/the-sex-
pistols/b...](https://www.rollingstone.com/music/artists/the-sex-
pistols/biography)

~~~
sillypog
I assume you mean Sid Vicious rather than Johnny Rotten, a smart and
articulate guy whose other band, Public Image Ltd deserves plenty of acclaim
regardless of whether or not they are punk “enough”.

It’s not like Malcolm McLaren was the Simon Cowell of his era. He started out
as a shop keeper, had deep ties to the scene, and was an artist himself.

Plenty of worthwhile bands have had a leg up from well connected people over
the years. At the very least it brings visibility to other artists in the
genre and it certainly shouldn’t detract from your enjoyment of Holidays In
The Sun.

~~~
baldfat
I preferred Joy Division, early Talking Heads, EARLY B-52 and Ramones over
anything of the Sex Pistols. They just were famous for being jerks.

------
StavrosK
The most interesting thing about this article, to me, was that apparently
nobody can decide how to spell the title. Is it "right" or "rite"? Even
Wikipedia can't decide, mentioning both alternatives:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D.O.A.:_A_Rite_of_Passage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D.O.A.:_A_Rite_of_Passage)

~~~
PhasmaFelis
The film poster says "Right", the trailer says "Right"; seems pretty
conclusive. I'm really not clear why most articles say "Rite".

Wikipedia in particular should know better, but they already have a problem
with cluelessly pedantic hypercorrection
([https://xkcd.com/1167/](https://xkcd.com/1167/)). I keep expecting them to
try to "correct" Pet Sematary.

~~~
StavrosK
The trailer says "right" in the frame, but the video title says "rite":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2CbNRVHPM0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2CbNRVHPM0).

However, you seem to be correct. Since the poster and trailer agree, it seems
that the title is "right".

